# v2 ignition source



## thebassplayr (Mar 31, 2011)

where did anyone that has v2 management hook the pink wire for a 12v ignition source. I was thinking about the fuel pump since it comes on when the key is on the accessory position. Can someone tell me what the best way to hook this up is. I couldn't quite figure out where that terminal was for the fuel pump. The 75x is not what i want, tried that and it cuts power when you turn the key to accessory so the compressor is only running on low voltage till the actual vehicle is turned on! thanks guys


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm hooked into a fan fuse :beer: :beer:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just use a add-a-circuit in the fuse panel


----------



## DubStink (Jun 25, 2012)

Like Coop said, there is a True Ignition source in the fuse panel. This will not cycle power as the vehicle cranks. You add in a fuse and if you remove it there is no trace, I wouldn't tamper with fuel pump wires... dicey!

Here is an example: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...-25gq?itemIdentifier=32416&_requestid=3314486


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

CoopersVR6 said:


> Just use a add-a-circuit in the fuse panel


Please just add a circuit. It is very easy.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

the 12v power source in the front of the car works great for me.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the 75x should be fine, if the key is in the acc position its going to be weaker power for the compressor because the alternator isnt helping. switching the pink wire wont change that. The compressor is getting power from the main wire, the pink wire is acting as a trigger wire to prevent the relay from turning on when the car is powered off


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

mine has been hooked up to the 75x for a while now. But i never fill the tank or anything with the car off so i dont notice a difference


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Boost Logic said:


> the 12v power source in the front of the car works great for me.


Except you're scared to plug your phone into the charger lol :beer: :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Except you're scared to plug your phone into the charger lol :beer: :beer:


Why's that? My AVIC triggered there and my phone charges just fine. Plus the yellow fuse are cheap and sold almost everywhere.


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

witch fuse is the ignition fuse in the fuse panel????


----------



## Stretched (May 11, 2010)

Also wondering this, my system won't calibrate and I believe it's the ignition source.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

This is on a MKVI GTI. Top row, last fuse. I've got the following tapped into it; compressor, V1 radar, & amp.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I use a drill bit to drill through the plastic on one leg of a fuse and solder a wire to it. Much stronger than add-a-circuit. Don't put your pink wire on an amp-remote circuit, go straight to battery via switch or go to fuse panel on a non-rotating (means no interference) circuit like headlights or horn.


----------

